# How to hit a shank, by Darren Clark



## BrianMcG (Apr 7, 2007)

I have been having fun on YouTube today. Type "Swing Vision" in the search and you get a bunch of super slow motion swings from CBS. So far this was my favorite: 

Darren Clark shanking it:
YouTube - SwingVision - Darren Clarke Shank


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

Ha, that's a great video. Seeing a pro do it kind of makes you feel like less of an idiot when you hit one of the dreaded S words.


----------

